# DIY Bonefish Vacation Locations



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

My wife and I go to Belize every summer, and basically do nothing but drink Belikin (both of us), read (her), and bonefish (me). I can grab a rod, walk down the beach, and I am guaranteed to see tails over grass every time. We would be perfectly happy returning to our normal destination, but I wanted to know if there are any other laid back easy-access-to-bonefish destinations?

Please don't list anywhere in the Seychelles....let's be reasonable.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Copperspoonfly (Oct 26, 2015)

Bahamas.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

http://diybonefishing.com/

This guy basically wrote the book on the subject.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I have been wanting to go to Abaco. They have direct flights into Marsh Harbor. Seems like there are miles and miles of diy opportunity. If you have Belize dialed in and know you are going to get into fish why not go back?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Eleuthera. Rent a car and drive down every dirt road you can find.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

What about all the Bahamas DIY fishing laws? Did those ever pass, and are they being enforced?


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Backwater said:


> http://diybonefishing.com/
> 
> This guy basically wrote the book on the subject.


Thanks, bud. Will read!


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

el9surf said:


> I have been wanting to go to Abaco. They have direct flights into Marsh Harbor. Seems like there are miles and miles of diy opportunity. If you have Belize dialed in and know you are going to get into fish why not go back?


Your thoughts are in line with mine. We have no reason to go back other than a change of scenery, which is why I'm exploring other options.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

I bought the book, it's pretty solid. Heavy Bahamas focus.

I think there are better DIY locations than Belize, but think most you are going to have to work harder / do more planning than Belize. And so, I think you end up spending the majority of the day out fishing / scouting etc etc vs. just picking up a rod at sunrise / sunset like I tend to do in Belize (we also go about once a year for similar reasons, even talked her fam into going for thanksgiving next year).

Not to say I wouldn't prefer to just fish sunup to sundown every day, but for those trips I tend to travel solo haha.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

+1 on the diybonefishing page. Terrific info that I put to use on a couple of trips to Providenciales. 

I used to live in the Cayman Islands and there is terrific fishing, there. You'd be hard-pressed to find a quieter, prettier beach for your wife's reading, as well. If that ends up making your short list, send me a message and I'll give you some spots for bones and baby tarpon.


----------



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

duppyzafari said:


> +1 on the diybonefishing page. Terrific info that I put to use on a couple of trips to Providenciales.
> 
> I used to live in the Cayman Islands and there is terrific fishing, there. You'd be hard-pressed to find a quieter, prettier beach for your wife's reading, as well. If that ends up making your short list, send me a message and I'll give you some spots for bones and baby tarpon.


Hope you don't another request for spots/hints - Wife and I are heading down to West Bay next Sunday for a month. Taking 8 and 10wts and our dive gear...


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

When I lived in Grand Bahama full-time, I either fished offshore or did the DIY thing for bones. I always fished bones on the Southern shore facing New Providence Channel (oceanside). There is a good 40 mile stretch between the Grand Lucayan Waterway and McLeans Town of pristine water (avoiding a couple of settlements) on sandbars and there is generally no surf to deal with. I maintain the sea-run bones are a bit friskier than the ones on the interior flats. I can give you a heads up if you head over that way. 

Great Harbour Cay is one of my favorites as is Andros, but both are harder $ to get to by air from FL.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

DWJensen said:


> Hope you don't another request for spots/hints - Wife and I are heading down to West Bay next Sunday for a month. Taking 8 and 10wts and our dive gear...


I lived in West Bay - you certainly picked a lovely time of year to visit. The poincianas should be beginning to bloom and the early season mangoes should be in any time. Carrie and Dot mangoes are my favorites - Willie's in red bay by the hurleys roundabout - behind RBC - has the best fruit. Check it out for sure. I'll message.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

duppyzafari said:


> I lived in West Bay - you certainly picked a lovely time of year to visit. The poincianas should be beginning to bloom and the early season mangoes should be in any time. Carrie and Dot mangoes are my favorites - Willie's in red bay by the hurleys roundabout - behind RBC - has the best fruit. Check it out for sure. I'll message.


I don't think he'll target mangos with his 8 & 10wts. Ha! Just kidding...


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks to all for all the suggestions. We will be looking into all the options presented, and ill report back with what we decide. You's guys are awesome.


----------



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

Backwater said:


> I don't think he'll target mangos with his 8 & 10wts. Ha! Just kidding...


 Although they could certainly help extend my reach if the mangoes are up high...


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Bahamas has large tides, making some areas difficult for DIY.

Belize is good, but the DIY is pretty limited on Ambergris and non-existent in other areas.

My wife and I also scuba dive, so most locations we go to are chosen for fishing and diving. I usually always do some DIY.

Turks & Caicos has lots of opportunities, and not just on Provo. Some of the best DIY I've done was here without another angler in sight.

Los Roques is great as well. You can get dropped off on a caye for $20. Shoot, I caught tarpon from the pier in town. Will go back there without a doubt at some point.

Little Cayman had good bonefishing and I even got some shots at permit. Diving was spectacular.

Guadeloupe has big ocean bones and permit. Lots of big coral and waves breaking over the flats, so it is very challenging fishing. 

Roatan is good , though the bugs there will eat you alive, and the bones are the average size.

I've heard of people hitting Punta Allen for DIY - haven't done it myself.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

DWJensen said:


> Although they could certainly help extend my reach if the mangoes are up high...


High and happy!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

The first time I caught bonefish was DIY South Andros out of Tiamo Resort on a rising tide and after a wade/ hike of a couple of miles. The tide timing was accidental. Lemon sharks shut me down after about eight bone fish. I remember the lemons being very aggressive. Like Groves said, the wade out was ankle deep. The wade back was thigh deep and took a little longer with big yellow eating machines escorting me back. And I am 6'4". Memorable for sure.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Lots of sharks in the Bahamas, I had them swimming between my legs on Eleuthera.

Funny story - went with my two best home boys and their wives there. First time bonefishing trip for the both of them. First day fishing, I am guiding them to fish and quickly go over the casting mechanics. Straighten my line out with one cast and notice a bonefish - pick it up and put it on its head. The bone ate without hesitation (it was a small baitfish pattern, which is the ticket on Eleuthera). My buddy said it must not be that hard if you get one on your first cast. About 20 minutes later one of my buddies had one on. Found some other spots loaded with BIG fish, but couldn't get to them since the smaller fish would slam the fly before the big ones could get to it - the big fish were always in the middle of the schools.

It was tough DIY though, even though the story above would make you think it was easy. Lost bones to sharks, and when the sharks were around the bones were super spooky. The bones on Los Roques on the other hand will charge your fly from 10 feet away! Here's a good size Los Roques bone for you -


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Have done a lot of bonefishing in the Bahamas in the past, most guided and some DIY. One of my best memories was a DIY day on my honeymoon many years ago!! I had one day to fish and by the time we had made the 40+ mile drive to the end of the island, the head of the guides (very nice lady) said that all her guides were fishing or to drunk to fish. She was nice enough to give us directions to a great ocean side beach not far away that held bonefish. After loading up a cheap styrofoam cooler full of Kalik beer and sandwiches we made our way to our new destination. After 3 hours of stomping around the flats, I had 4 bones on fly and the wife was happy as can be sitting on the beach with a cold Kalik beer watching me cast my fly rod. While I was wading around in deeper edges of the flats I noticed this big dark circle (bomb hole I assume) way off the beach with some surface activity. I decided to go back to the beach and dump my fly rod and get my spinning rod with a bigger lure. After the long walk back and forth I was ready to see what lurked in the blue hole. My first cast with a Rapala type plug met with a heavy strike, line screaming off my spool and a quick pop!! Reeled in and retied, back to the hole and the exact same thing happens again and I am out of lures!! Walked back to the beach for a cold Kalik and wine about my bad luck. Armed with my last two lures, I decide to try a different stagey this time and get closer to the bomb hole before casting and really tightened my drag down. I cast and wham, drag singing, baamm, broke off again!! I was down to my last lure and the wife was laughing at me as I lost fish after fish!! This time I decided to cast closer to the edge of the hole and I was going to turn around and run away from the hole when the fish struck the lure. As before the fish attacked just after the lure hit the water and I started running and I was finally successful in getting it out of the coral ridden hole. As I worked the big fish toward the beach I saw that it was a big mutton snapper and that put a big grin on my face. After all the Kalik's were gone I put the mutton in the styrofoam cooler with it's tail hanging out and we headed back down the road to a little restaurant where I traded that fresh mutton snapper for a dinner for two!! Great memories!

Oh ya back to your topic!! This is where we are head at the end of May as soon as the kids get out of school. It's on the South end of Long Island and I picked this destination based up Hamilton's book and it being a spouse friendly location. We usually rent a house on Cudjoe Key for a week but decided we want an adventure this year. This is the house we rented and will write up a report when we get back in June. https://www.vrbo.com/102189


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

coconutgroves said:


>


Schweet!!!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Bonecracker said:


> Have done a lot of bonefishing in the Bahamas in the past, most guided and some DIY. One of my best memories was a DIY day on my honeymoon many years ago!! I had one day to fish and by the time we had made the 40+ mile drive to the end of the island, the head of the guides (very nice lady) said that all her guides were fishing or to drunk to fish. She was nice enough to give us directions to a great ocean side beach not far away that held bonefish. After loading up a cheap styrofoam cooler full of Kalik beer and sandwiches we made our way to our new destination. After 3 hours of stomping around the flats, I had 4 bones on fly and the wife was happy as can be sitting on the beach with a cold Kalik beer watching me cast my fly rod. While I was wading around in deeper edges of the flats I noticed this big dark circle (bomb hole I assume) way off the beach with some surface activity. I decided to go back to the beach and dump my fly rod and get my spinning rod with a bigger lure. After the long walk back and forth I was ready to see what lurked in the blue hole. My first cast with a Rapala type plug met with a heavy strike, line screaming off my spool and a quick pop!! Reeled in and retied, back to the hole and the exact same thing happens again and I am out of lures!! Walked back to the beach for a cold Kalik and wine about my bad luck. Armed with my last two lures, I decide to try a different stagey this time and get closer to the bomb hole before casting and really tightened my drag down. I cast and wham, drag singing, baamm, broke off again!! I was down to my last lure and the wife was laughing at me as I lost fish after fish!! This time I decided to cast closer to the edge of the hole and I was going to turn around and run away from the hole when the fish struck the lure. As before the fish attacked just after the lure hit the water and I started running and I was finally successful in getting it out of the coral ridden hole. As I worked the big fish toward the beach I saw that it was a big mutton snapper and that put a big grin on my face. After all the Kalik's were gone I put the mutton in the styrofoam cooler with it's tail hanging out and we headed back down the road to a little restaurant where I traded that fresh mutton snapper for a dinner for two!! Great memories!
> 
> Oh ya back to your topic!! This is where we are head at the end of May as soon as the kids get out of school. It's on the South end of Long Island and I picked this destination based up Hamilton's book and it being a spouse friendly location. We usually rent a house on Cudjoe Key for a week but decided we want an adventure this year. This is the house we rented and will write up a report when we get back in June. https://www.vrbo.com/102189



Great story! You taking the kids/grandkids there to Long Island too?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

This all reminds me of this video!

Enjoy!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Btw, this is one of the best books I've ever read on the subject.











http://westernfishermanspress.com/bonefishing-covers.html


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Stayed 5 days on Long Island @ Long island Bonefish lodge. The lodge is advertised as DIY, which it is. If you like though the guys that run you out to the flats & drop you off can also escort. I actually think they are running some type of special right now. Caught fish everyday I was there. One day in particular I had a school of several hundred bones (no exaggeration) swim straight at my & circle me for about a minute as I tied on another fly. Broke off one & caught 3 out of that school. The guys I went with had been to about 20 or so times between them. None of the guys had seen a school like what I was lucky enough to get video of.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Bonecracker said:


> Have done a lot of bonefishing in the Bahamas in the past, most guided and some DIY. One of my best memories was a DIY day on my honeymoon many years ago!! I had one day to fish and by the time we had made the 40+ mile drive to the end of the island, the head of the guides (very nice lady) said that all her guides were fishing or to drunk to fish. She was nice enough to give us directions to a great ocean side beach not far away that held bonefish. After loading up a cheap styrofoam cooler full of Kalik beer and sandwiches we made our way to our new destination. After 3 hours of stomping around the flats, I had 4 bones on fly and the wife was happy as can be sitting on the beach with a cold Kalik beer watching me cast my fly rod. While I was wading around in deeper edges of the flats I noticed this big dark circle (bomb hole I assume) way off the beach with some surface activity. I decided to go back to the beach and dump my fly rod and get my spinning rod with a bigger lure. After the long walk back and forth I was ready to see what lurked in the blue hole. My first cast with a Rapala type plug met with a heavy strike, line screaming off my spool and a quick pop!! Reeled in and retied, back to the hole and the exact same thing happens again and I am out of lures!! Walked back to the beach for a cold Kalik and wine about my bad luck. Armed with my last two lures, I decide to try a different stagey this time and get closer to the bomb hole before casting and really tightened my drag down. I cast and wham, drag singing, baamm, broke off again!! I was down to my last lure and the wife was laughing at me as I lost fish after fish!! This time I decided to cast closer to the edge of the hole and I was going to turn around and run away from the hole when the fish struck the lure. As before the fish attacked just after the lure hit the water and I started running and I was finally successful in getting it out of the coral ridden hole. As I worked the big fish toward the beach I saw that it was a big mutton snapper and that put a big grin on my face. After all the Kalik's were gone I put the mutton in the styrofoam cooler with it's tail hanging out and we headed back down the road to a little restaurant where I traded that fresh mutton snapper for a dinner for two!! Great memories!
> 
> Oh ya back to your topic!! This is where we are head at the end of May as soon as the kids get out of school. It's on the South end of Long Island and I picked this destination based up Hamilton's book and it being a spouse friendly location. We usually rent a house on Cudjoe Key for a week but decided we want an adventure this year. This is the house we rented and will write up a report when we get back in June. https://www.vrbo.com/102189


You didn't mention which island. I'd bet it was Grand Bahama with the blue hole just West of McLeans Town near the funky seaside cemetery. I'd also bet you stopped at either Bahama John's (sadly no more) or Bishops to trade your fish. Mr. Bishop is a hoot; he stays half-lit 90% of his waking hours and is a huge Yankee fan. I usually stop in there when I'm fishing out that way. Much better bone fishing just West of his place.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

That just blew my mind that you knew where I was talkin about!
Yes it was Grand Bahamas Island and it's a small world!!

Any yes we are taking the kids!! 10, 15, 17, and for some dumb reason my oldest daughter (she is 25) wants to come along on our adventure! I started taking her to the Marquesas at 12 and she is a hell of a fisherwomen!!


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

Backwater said:


> This all reminds me of this video!
> 
> Enjoy!


All of his vids are amazing. The big backcountry snook vid makes me crazy!


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Walkin Man is bad ass!!


----------

